# Picture



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam also into wood working here is someting i made


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

No picture. Try again.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Do wood working


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Real Nice.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Do wood working


Very nice!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Are you thinking about making tenders and some rolling stock? Very nice job you did there!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice. You could sell a ton of them at Christmas time.
LOL. They probably take too long to make to make a ton of them.
Very sharp looking.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice job, I like the finish you gave them.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, they are neat!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool :smilie_daumenpos:
You ought to make a tender to go with it.
Would look nice on the mantle during the holidays filled with candy or nuts. Candy canes?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Do wood working


Very impressive work. I agree. You need a tender.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I agree with all - very nice. And a tender with candy canes is av good idea.


----------

